# New Eyes



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 22, 2017)

Not sure how many of ya had seen any of my other post but I had Cateract surgery done to both eyes ( far vison in the right and near in the left)  and it's like a whole new world not wearing glasses anymore ( been wearing them from about 10yrs old) and anyways I was headed home got by the pasture and had to stop and back up cause I saw something down in the deep grass???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 22, 2017)

Zoom in and sure enopugh she's just layin there takin it easy.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice,,,, glad to hear about your cataract surgery,,,, I've been trying to get more color saturation out of my Nikon,,,, wish it had exposure bracketing,,,, also I've been playing around with Photoshop a bit,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2017)

Cool shot! And I bet you'll be spotting a lot more hard to see critters now.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 22, 2017)

Good eye Mike!!!
Glad the surgery was so successful!
I still can't see her in the first shot!


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 24, 2017)

Glad for ya!
Good thing you included that zoom shot. I'd a said you're seein' things.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Good eye Mike!!!
> Glad the surgery was so successful!
> I still can't see her in the first shot!





GAJoe said:


> Glad for ya!
> Good thing you included that zoom shot. I'd a said you're seein' things.



Hope this helps you pick her out


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks
Your new eyes must be about 20/15 now. I bet that feels great.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh - there she is!


----------

